# Vorschlag gegen die SMS-SPAMMER....



## rohbau (9 Januar 2005)

Hallo Forum-User,

leider ist mir diese Idee erst heute Abend gekommen. 

Kennt Ihr ein paar zuverlässige internationale AntiSpam-Seiten? 

Meine Idee, bei der ganzen AntiSpam-SMS-Sache ist, eine zentrale Datenbank die auf diversen AntiSpam-Foren, im deutschen und internationalen Weg, gepflegt wird. 

• vollautomatische Datenbankabgleich 
• eine zentrale Pflege durch zugelassene Foren 
• automatische Weiterleitung an zugelassene Wettbewerbsverbände, die uns unterstützen 
• neue Datenbankmeldungen, durch registrierte User 
• koordiniertes vorgehen der Foren und der Verbände gegen die Spammer 
- durch zentrale Presseberichte an die Öffentlichkeit 
- durch Juristen, die rechtliche Maßnahmen ergreifen 
- durch Sponsoren, die die Technik und Kosten tragen 
- ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter 

So was ähnliches wie: 
• SpamHaus 
• SpamCop 
• etc. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Wir nur durch eine gemeinsame zusammenarbeiten die Verursacher und Hintermänner erwischen!!! 

Ich würde gerne ein stück meiner Freizeit dafür opfern. 

Was meint Ihr, über meinen Vorschlag? 



In diesem Sinne... 

cu. rohbau


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Januar 2005)

Hm ...

ich bin da eher weniger begeistert. Premium-SMS sind national beschränkt, gleiches gilt für die Gesetzeslage, daher ist eine internationale Lösung unsinnig. Bei Spam sieht das anders aus, da hier z.B. Blacklists weltweit wirksam und nützlich sind. 

Ich würde nicht auf Mitstreiter warten sondern einfach anfangen, daß haben Leute wie Florian Klein aka. DocSnyder auch so gemacht. Die Mitstreiter finden sich nach und nach ein. 

Ich fände eine einfache, aber gepflegte Liste mit Vermietern, Mietern, Untermietern, Unteruntermietern etc. der Premium-SMS-Nummern nützlich, damit Beschwerden schneller und zielgerichteter erfolgen können. Das ist als Einmannprojekt problemlos zu bewältigen. 

Eine Datenbank, in die die Spammeldungen eingeworfen und ausgewertet werden können, ist natürlich auch eine feine Sache. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## rohbau (9 Januar 2005)

*ANTWORTEN AUS DEM ANTISPAM-FORUM...*

hallo board-user,

zur info:

1)

*Hallo Rohbau, 

diese Idee klingt interessant und ich denke nur gemeinsam können wir was gegen die Spammer was unternehmen. Also ich wäre bereit, dir bei deinem Vorhaben hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen.

in diesem Sinne

O...* 

quelle: antispam.de
http://210112.antispam.de/t506406f11731516_UNFRAGE_Vorschlag_gegen_die_SMSSpammer.html



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Premium-SMS sind national beschränkt, gleiches gilt für die Gesetzeslage, daher ist eine internationale Lösung unsinnig.


 Ja schon, aber einige sms-spammer in UK scheinen doch ähnliche Wurzeln zu haben wie die "unsrigen" spammer. Und ich glaube, dass zumindest europaweite Regelungen schon kommen werden. Dazu wäre es doch sinnvoll, zumindest grob nachweisbare Verbindungen zwischen den spammer-Netzen zu finden und öffentlich zu machen. Allein schon als Druckmittel in Richtung Politik. Ich denke, dass genau das 2002 bei den Dialern nicht gemacht wurde. Da konnten in UK deutsche und in Deutschland verwurzelte mallorcinische Firmen bestraft werden und die ICSTIS informierte dazu lediglich die deutsche IARN-Organisation - das war die FST 

http://www.iarn.org/site/germany.html

Hat man jemals irgendwo gehört, wer damals hinter diesem Fall steckte?
http://md.hudora.de/blog/guids/32/44/200210251913322144.html
[hier im Forum natürlich, aber ausserhalb???]

hier ein Kommentar, der die Probleme mit dem "country of origin" principle" anspricht. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber offenbar gibt's da schon Ansätze für europaweite Regelungen - diese wurden aber offenbar jahrelang nur zur Aufweichung des Verbraucherschutzes eingesetzt, nie andersrum. Das zu ändern wäre Aufgabe der Politik, das anzuregen Aufgabe jedes Einzelnen 

http://www.olswang.com/news.asp?page=newssing&sid=101&aid=478


----------

